
The three types of IDE - cygwin98
http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikitech-l/2011-May/053271.html
======
st3fan
I stopped reading after (1). Nice rant otherwise. You might want to review
your numbers though. Those of us who work in Java or C# probably earn a lot
more than $35 an hour. And those IDEs really don't need 24 GB or RAM.

~~~
BillGoates
I don't think the author intended to insult Java/C# developers. He just gave
an extreme example to show that a good IDE will pay it self back.

------
grab
Notepad++. Open source, has a bunch of plugins and its light. I tried a few
ide(s) and most of them are way to much resources demanding for what they
offer. Eclipse has a lot to offer, if you are an eclipse ninja you probably
will benefit from using it. Aptana is also quite popular, but when i launch it
and need to wait for it to load, it just kills my motivation to start coding.

